# help please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!no boost



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

ok i was drivin last night my turbo ga and the car runs fine but now when i try to go into boost the car acts like it has no fuel and tries to die? but when drivin off boost it runs fine ? i still have the stock injectors can maxin them out alot mess them up or what can it possible it has the be a fuel problem.????????????


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

never mind it was a really bad kink in the fuel pump line.


----------

